# CPT description for 78452



## cvand1972 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm having a serious brain flop.  
For CPT code 78452, in paranthesis, it states (including attenuation correction, qualitative or quantitative wall motion, ejection fraction........, when performed).  I'm questioning the words 'when performed'.  We had a patient that we were unable to calculate an ejection fraction and the wall motion was not able to be visualized.  

We can still bill for a complete study, correct?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 8, 2012)

cvand1972 said:


> I'm having a serious brain flop.
> For CPT code 78452, in paranthesis, it states (including attenuation correction, qualitative or quantitative wall motion, ejection fraction........, when performed).  I'm questioning the words 'when performed'.  We had a patient that we were unable to calculate an ejection fraction and the wall motion was not able to be visualized.
> 
> We can still bill for a complete study, correct?



Correct 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

